# MudSlingers TV on Outdoor Channel???



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How come Im just now finding out about it??!??!

http://www.facebook.com/mudslingerstv

_Release Date:_-----July, 2011
_Genre: _--------Outdoors; Motorsports; Offroad Vehicles; Mudbogging
_Network:_---------Outdoor Channel
_Season:_-----------1
_About:	_--------4x4 Trucks and ATV's
_Description:_ ------Brand new Outdoor Channel series featuring hosts- comedian Marc Ryan & singer Colt Ford.
_Plot Outline:_------We’re hitting the baddest off-road amusement parks in the country to play hard, play loud and play dirty! This is Mudslingers - the dirtiest show on TV!
_Schedule:_---------Monday Nights- beginning July 2011 on Outdoor Channel
_Starring:_---------Marc Ryan & Colt Ford
_Website:_---------http://www.mudslingerstv.com


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

going to have to set the DVR.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Huh they just love giving us something to wait for.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> going to have to set the DVR.


 x2^^^


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wonder what it costs to sponsor a TV show................. We might have to take up a collection hahaha! :bigok:


----------

